# La aventura del conocimiento y el aprendizaje



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2010)

Me tomo el atrevimiento de crear este tema para mostrar el contenido de un e-mail que me llegó hace un rato con un texto de Alejandro Dolina. Luego de leerlo...decidi ponerlo en el foro, por que creo que su lectura va a ser reveladora para muchos y para muchos mas...no tanto .*LA AVENTURA DEL CONOCIMIENTO Y EL APRENDIZAJE

*[/SIZE][/SIZE]*La velocidad nos ayuda a apurar los tragos amargos. Pero esto no significa que siempre debamos ser veloces. En los buenos momentos de la vida, más bien conviene demorarse. Tal parece que para vivir sabiamente hay que tener más de una velocidad. Premura en lo que molesta, lentitud en lo que es placentero. *
*Entre las cosas que parecen acelerarse figura -inexplicablemente- la adquisición de conocimientos. *

*En los últimos años han aparecido en nuestro medio numerosos institutos y  establecimientos que enseñan cosas con toda rapidez: "...haga el bachillerato en  6 meses, vuélvase perito mercantil en 3 semanas, avívese de golpe en 5 días, alcance el doctorado en 10 minutos.....".*
*Quizá se supriman algunos... detalles. ¿Qué detalles? Desconfío. Yo he pasado 7 años de mi vida en la escuela primaria, 5 en el colegio secundario y 4 en la universidad. Y a pesar de que he malgastado algunas horas tirando tinteros al aire, fumando en el baño o haciendo rimas chuscas. *
*Y no creo que ningún genio recorra en un ratito el camino que a mí me llevó decenios. *

*¿Por qué florecen estos apurones educativos? Quizá por el ansia de recompensa inmediata que tiene la gente. A nadie le gusta esperar. Todos quieren cosechar, aún sin haber sembrado**. Es una lamentable característica que viene acompañando a los hombres desde hace milenios. *

*A causa de este sentimiento algunos se hacen chorros. Otros abandonan la ingeniería para levantar quiniela**. Otros se resisten a leer las historietas que continúan en el próximo número. Por esta misma ansiedad es que tienen éxito las novelas cortas, los teleteatros unitarios, los copetines al paso, las "señoritas livianas", los concursos de cantores, los libros condensados, las máquinas de tejer, las licuadoras y en general, todo aquello que ahorre la espera y nos permita recibir mucho entregando poco.*

*Todos nosotros habremos conocido un número prodigioso de sujetos que quisieran ser ingenieros, pero no soportan las funciones trigonométricas. O que se mueren por tocar la guitarra, pero no están dispuestos a perder un segundo en el solfeo. O que le hubiera encantado leer a Dostoievsky, pero les parecen muy extensos sus libros. *

*Lo que en realidad quieren estos sujetos es disfrutar de los beneficios de cada una de esas actividades, sin pagar nada a cambio.*
*Quieren el prestigio y la guita que ganan los ingenieros, sin pasar por las fatigas del estudio**. Quieren sorprender a sus amigos tocando "Desde el Alma" sin conocer la escala de si menor. Quieren darse aires de conocedores de literatura rusa sin haber abierto jamás un libro. *
*Tales actitudes no deben ser alentadas, me parece. Y sin embargo eso es precisamente lo que hacen los anuncios de los cursos acelerados de cualquier cosa. *
*Emprenda una carrera corta. Triunfe rápidamente. *
*Gane mucho "vento" sin esfuerzo ninguno. *

*No me gusta. No me gusta que se fomente el deseo de obtener mucho entregando poco**. Y menos me gusta que se deje caer la idea de que el conocimiento es algo tedioso y poco deseable. *

*¡No señores: aprender es hermoso y lleva la vida entera!*

*El que verdaderamente tiene vocación de guitarrista jamás preguntará en cuanto tiempo alcanzará a acompañar la zamba de Vargas**.*
*"Nunca termina uno de aprender" reza un viejo y amable lugar común. Y es cierto, caballeros, es cierto. *
*Los cursos que no se dictan: Aquí conviene puntualizar algunas excepciones. *
*No todas las disciplinas son de aprendizaje grato, y en alguna de ellas valdría la pena una aceleración. *
*Hay cosas que deberían aprenderse en un instante. *
**El olvido, sin ir más lejos. He conocido señores que han penado durante largos años tratando de olvidar a damas de poca monta (es un decir). Y he visto a muchos doctos varones darse a la bebida por culpa de señoritas que no valían ni el precio del primer Campari. Para esta gente sería bueno dictar cursos de olvido. "Olvide hoy, pague mañana". Así terminaríamos con tanta canalla inolvidable que anda dando vueltas por el alma de la buena gente. *

**Otro curso muy indicado sería el de humildad. Habitualmente se necesitan largas décadas de desengaños, frustraciones y fracasos para que un señor soberbio entienda que no es tan pícaro como él supone. Todos -el soberbio y sus víctimas- podrían ahorrarse centenares de episodios insoportables con un buen sistema de humillación instantánea.*

*Hay -además- cursos acelerados que tienen una efectividad probada a lo largo de los siglos. Tal es el caso de los *
**"sistemas para enseñar lo que es bueno", *
**"a respetar, quién es uno", etc.*
*Todos estos cursos comienzan con la frase "Yo te voy a enseñar" y terminan con un castañazo. Son rápidos, efectivos y terminantes. *
*Elogio de la ignorancia: Las carreras cortas y los cursillos que hemos venido denostando a lo largo de este opúsculo tienen su utilidad, no lo niego. *
*Todos sabemos que hay muchos que han perdido el tren de la ilustración y no por negligencia. Todos tienen derecho a recuperar el tiempo perdido. Y la ignorancia es demasiado castigo para quienes tenían que laburar mientras uno estudiaba. *

*Pero los otros, los buscadores de éxito fácil y rápido, no merecen la preocupación de nadie. Todo tiene su costo y el que no quiere afrontarlo es un garronero de la vida.*
*De manera que aquel que no se sienta con ánimo de vivir la maravillosa aventura de aprender, es mejor que no aprenda**. *

*Yo propongo a todos los amantes sinceros del conocimiento el establecimiento de cursos prolongadísimos, con anuncios en todos los*
*periódicos y en las estaciones del subterráneo.*
*"Aprenda a tocar la flauta en 100 años".**
"Aprenda a vivir durante toda la vida".
"Aprenda. No le prometemos nada, ni el éxito, ni la felicidad, ni el dinero. Ni siquiera la sabiduría. Tan solo los deliciosos sobresaltos del aprendizaje". *
*ALEJANDRO DOLINA*


----------



## electrodan (Abr 24, 2010)

Es cierto que el aprendizaje se experimenta toda la vida, pero no estoy de acuerdo con que debemos de estar media vida estudiando la "escala de si menor" si tenemos todo el mastil, o todo el espectro audible, si se quiere, disponible.
En cuanto a que "pasé 7 años de mi vida en la escuela primaria, 5 en el colegio secundario y 4 en la universidad"... La educación es frecuentemente bastante ineficiente, y una persona con mas capacidad y/o un mejor sistema educativo, podría haber aprendido el triple que el en el mismo tiempo.
También parece que este señor falla en entender que algunas personas no tienen interés en las ciencias o el estudio, y simplemente quieren saber lo necesario para poder trabajar y tener una vida decente. ¿Ellos no merecen ser parte de nuestra sociedad? No se por que estas personas deban de estudiar de igual manera que alguien que quiere ser biólogo, si solamente quieren (p. ej.) ser conductores de taxi.
Mas allá de eso, me parece que este artículo son ganas de criticar nomás.

MI conclusión: En algunos momentos de la vida, más bien conviene demorarse. El aprendizaje no es uno de ellos, pues ciertamente hay tantas cosas que aprender que no tiene sentido demorarse (si te demoras 70 años en aprender la de si menor difícilmente compongas en toda tu vida algo que valga la pena), excepto que te estén lavando/llenando de basura el cerebro.
Otra cosa es que te guste la educación formal. En ese caso, *si tienes recursos* y ganas de "demorarte" en esa etapa de tu vida, yo no lo voy a juzgar de ninguna manera.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2010)

Me parece que no entendiste nada.

Esto no se trata de discriminación ni de juzgar la eficiencia de los sistemas de educación. Esto va mucho mas allá, y tiene todo que ver con el comportamiento e ideales de las personas.

Si alguien puede hacer la primaria, la secundaria y la universidad en 5 años...suerte para él, pero como ese tal vez encuentres a mil mas entre los seis mil millones de personas que viven en el mundo...así que técnicamente hablando, la muestra no es significativa....y las conclusiones que obtengas de ella son completamente falaces.

Tampoco habla de que vayas a la universidad por 5 o 6 años si toda tu ambición es ser taxista, por que en ese caso vas a perder un tiempo que para vos sería muy valioso...y esta es una cuestión de sentido común.

Lo que habla el artículo, que te recomiendo releer nuevamente, es sobre un comportamiento humano que viene tomando expansión desde hace algunos años, y que lamentablemente en este foro SE PUEDE VER TODOS LOS DIAS...SI, TODOS LOS DIAS.
Ese comportamiento es la casi completa ausencia de ganas de estudiar y aprender algo para luego poder aplicarlo y concretar la realización de un deseo personal. Vos, como moderador, lo habrás visto en reiteradas oportunidades en este foro cuando se retiran los mensajes al área de moderación. Y la manifestación es clara y consistente:

*Caso 1:* Aparece un miembro del foro - normalmente nuevo - y tira una pregunta para que le resuelvan un problema o ejercicio que le han propuesto sus profesores de escuela o universidad. Acá se lo rebota con lo de la *ley del mínimo esfuerzo*...*y es precisamente de esa ley de lo que habla el autor*. Personas que están estudiando pero que no se preocupan por hacerlo - por que probablemente tengan otra cosa mas "importante" en la cabeza - y recurren a que alguien lo haga por ellos, siempre sin molestarse en buscar la solución por su cuenta. En estos casos, YO opino, que esas personas deberían dejar de hacerles gastar dinero a sus padres y al estado...y tiempo al foro...y dedicarse a lo que según ellos es verdaderamente importante. Pero nó...solo se busca zafar del problema...sin aportar absolutamente nada, *y de eso también es lo que habla Dolina*.

*Caso 2:* Aparece un miembro del foro - no siempre nuevo en esta oportunidad - y dice (y esto lo digo por experiencia propia hace un par de días atrás): _Hola, tengo un parlante de 12" y otro de 4", cual es la mejor caja que me recomiendan hacer?_...para no mandarlo al diablo por no usar el buscador (o solo hacer click en el link a la primer página del tema, que estaba lleno de diseños) y no  gastarlo con la *bola de cristal*, le paso un link al tema de medición y diseño de baffles usando los parámetros T/S y le digo que haciendo eso puede diseñar la mejor caja para sus parlantes. Esto equivalía a decirle: mirá, la solución tenés que darla vos por que yo no conozco tus parlantes, y todo lo que necesitas para ello está en el link que te pasé...solo tenés que trabajar y estudiar un poco. La contestación fué: _eso que me diste no tiene *nada que ver*, yo quiero que me digan cual es la mejor caja! _Nuevamente, el asunto es tener un deseo y que alguien se lo resuelva GRATIS y sin que el que tiene el deseo haga nada para conseguirlo...mas allá de hacer el pedido....y claro, fué a dar a moderación. *Y de esto es lo que habla Dolina!*

*Caso 3:* Fijate *este* tema. Solo que en este, quien posteó entendió la recomendación y aceptó su reponsabilidad   . Bien por él! Por desgracia, no todos son iguales y la mayoría se enoja cuando le decís que el trabajo es de ellos y no tuyo.

Espero con esto haberte aclarado la postura del autor y que comparto en un 100%...y que está muuuuyyyyy lejos de tu visión. Es mas, si vos mismo moderás y retirás mensajes por la ley del minimo esfuerzo y no aceptas lo del artículo...creo que estás en un serio problema ético...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

Y que se debe de hacer...???

Yo también pondría el ejemplo de un user nuevo que llega preguntando por unas cajas para woofers... Tu y yo podríamos darle el mismo enlace al tema de como hacer las cajas con el WinISD. Pero,  el que estudie y aprenda a hacerlas, va a depender de la calidad de persona que sea... Ahora, no se ustedes, pero esto es algo no muy "Real" ya que cada persona tiene enfoques muy distintos sobre que hacer para conseguir las cosas...
En pocas palabras, esa carta nos recuerda algo que ya sabemos, la calidad de las personas va degradándose cada vez más. Y nosotros no podemos hacer nada más que decirles:

¿Por que no usas el buscador del foro?
¿Por que no dejas de andar de Bo.... y te lees un libro?

Mi humilde comentario.

Saludos!!!


----------



## HADES (Abr 24, 2010)

Saludos a todos y pues bien debo admitir que este tema publicado por ezavalla es bastante reflectivo y pues como anecdota personal debo decir que mi profesor del bachillerato hacia era poner proyectos casi siempre mas o menos dificiles y de tal manera que dificilmente se podia encontrar un diagrama esquematico que nos facilitara las cosas y si tal ves lo encontrabamos si el notaba que no lo habiamos deducido por nuestra cuenta(casi siempre)el venia y nos reproba automaticamente hasta que pues ni modo no habia mas que empezar a sacar papel y lapiz y leer todos los teoremas y leyes dependiendo del proyecto y analizar nuestro posible circuito y pues preguntarle (ya teniendo dudas en concreto)ya que si no nos manda por un tubo de regreso al proyecto pero a que voyel nos enseno fue la famosa ley del minimo esfuerzo y a tratar de que en lo mas posible no depender de que alguien mas te haga un proyecto pero sin que vos no intervengas o hagas algo en lo mas minimo saldudos don quiera que este profe en fin los dejo con esto ya que sino hubiera sido asi por el estaria como los que describe ezavalla en fin estoy de acuerdo con el saludos Ezavalla y al foro Saludos SONIUS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y que se debe de hacer...???



Interesante pregunta...pero en el foro creo que se hace lo que corresponde: mandarlo a moderación por aplicación de la ley del minimo esfuerzo. De todas formas, no creo que la pregunta correcta sea: *que podemos hacer?*....no sé...este tema no era para ver como corregimos el problema, sino para ver si encontramos sus orígenes...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Interesante pregunta...pero en el foro creo que se hace lo que corresponde: mandarlo a moderación por aplicación de la ley del minimo esfuerzo. De todas formas, no creo que la pregunta correcta sea: *que podemos hacer?*....no sé...este tema no era para ver como corregimos el problema, sino para ver si encontramos sus orígenes...



Bueno, pues es algo de lo cual no nos vamos a poder librar, que nos queda hacer: Convivir con ello y sobrellevarlo.  

Saludos!!!

PS: Interesante Reflexión.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2010)

muy bueno ezevalla, gracias por ponerlo, ya me lo copie, 
en verdad que muy cierto.

lei lo de electrodan.......me parece que estabas un poco distraido,lo de aprender unos tonos en 70 años er UNA METAFORA, seguro que si lo lees tranquilo, vas a comprender lo que quiere decir.
a veces , supongo que uno se pone e leer puntualmente .
no se.

para mi mas que claro esta y lo comparto, es una muy buena explicacion este tema .

en lo que se refiere a como viene la juventud (a los viejos ni los menciono, si ya de viejos estan comodos y mañosos es que vienen de largo jodiendo en la vida, asi que los mandaria a cavar zanjas) , pero los jovenes.........
lo qu eimpulsa el estudio es EL INTERES, LA CURIOSIDAD.
no se, no me voy a salir con cualquiera........no se por que ahora los jovenes no se apasionan por estudiar una u otra carrera.
hay tanto interesante por aprender.
no se por que .....y creo que no quiero saberlo ni ponerme a pensarlo 

saludos de nuevo ezevalla y gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Dano (Abr 25, 2010)

Lo leí el otro día y no tuve tiempo en contestar, pero ahora aprovecho.

Como estudiante que soy, tengo muchos compañeros... de todo tipo, desde los que les gusta investigar a los que van escuchar y pasan preguntando boludeces que cualquiera las daría por sentadas.

Llendo al punto del origen del problema me salta una disyuntiva, por un lado creo que es correcto que el profesor se preocupe en enseñar y hacer que sus alumnos  entiendan cierta idea, ya que todas las personas no somos iguales y no tenemos las mismas capacidades.

Entonces  básicamente tenes dos grupos los que entienden y se preocupan en continuar y enriquecer su conocimiento, y los que les cuesta más y el profesor debe pasar minutos explicando tal cosa. Pero este subgrupo de personas que les cuesta mas, se subdividen en los que les cuesta enserio (pero se preocupan y intentan investigar por sus medios lo que pueden) y los que son "vivos" y se aprovechan de la situación (ya que el profesor explica lento (porque hay personas que les cuesta de verdad) yo agarro y no estudio nada ni hago nada, total el va a repetir todo tres veces..)

Esto a mi punto de vista produce Ingeniero Técnicos de una mala calidad, que van a la facultad por una razón que desconozco.

Ahora ¿Qué los motiva a ir a la facultad si en realidad no les importa lo que hacen? será que no les importa nada? y no tienen una visión a futuro?

Es un tema interesante, muy bueno en abrir este post.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Abr 25, 2010)

Como se suele decir, las oportunidades están para aprovecharlas. 

Si pierdes un tren (metafóricamente hablando) puede ser por dos motivos; que hayas llegado tarde a la estación, o que te hayas dormido.
Como dice ezevalla los jóvenes no tienen mucho interes por aprender, directamente prefieren dormirse y estar esperando a que el tren llege directamente a su habitación, (ley del mínimo esfurzo), y le recoja sin menear el culo.
Si has llegado tarde te quedas esperando pase lo que pase, llueva o truene hasta que llegue otro. Pero hay un problema, puede que el tren que perdistes no tenga la misma calidad que el que estas esperando...pero no renuncias y lo esperas y te subes a el.

Tacatomon preguntaba.. ¿que podemos hacer para solucionar el tema?, y yo contesto; que lo único que se puede hacer es preocuparnos por nuestros hijos, e inculcarles los valores positivos.
Digo de nuestros hijos, porque el dever de velar por la educación de la sociedad la tienen los gobiernos y para mi, (aqui en España) el gobierno no hace nada.
Yo me tiré para sacarme, solamente el graduado escolar, nueve años (sin repetir curso).... aquí en España, si no tienes el graduado escolar no pasa nada, te lo puedes sacar con unos cursos de refresco. La gente se lo saca, porque en el trabajo que ellos aspiran, se lo exigen. 
Es lo mismo o no es lo mismo,
El gobierno, deberia tomar cartas en el asunto, porque con esto lo que promueven es que los jóvenes se pasen por el arco del triunfo el esfuerzo y el afán de superación.

Gracias ezevalla, esto en el Foro biene ejemplar.

saludos.


----------



## asherar (Abr 25, 2010)

Para entender lo que pasa es bueno entender de dónde viene. 

Cuando yo era chico (y no hace tanto), a los 10 años jugábamos (en la vereda) 
a la pelota toda la tarde. Nos tenían que entrar a los empujones para que 
tomáramos la leche. 
Cuando jugábamos a los soldaditos nos armábamos nosotros mismos las casitas 
con madera, y también el caballito con una escoba, y hasta el arco y las flechas 
para jugar a los indios (de por sí ya eramos bastante indios).  
Toda la infancia fue de alguna manera un periodo de trabajo manual. 
Casi una antesala de lo que luego sería la adolescencia . 

Quiero decir que a toda edad, las manos y la imaginación, eran las  herramientas 
fundamentales de toda nuestra actividad lúdica. 

Desde entonces hasta hoy la TV fue ganando terreno en los juegos de los pibes. 
Primero como curiosidad, luego, con las películas en video, reemplazando la salida 
al cine, y finalmente con las consolas de Family, reemplazando la salida a la sala 
de jueguitos electrónicos.  
Los ojos le han ganado a las manos como medio para canalizar la imaginación. 
Para un chico de hoy es más normal, más natural, quedarse viendo una pelicula 
que  salir a armarse un autito de rulemanes. 

Sin embargo, el estímulo que entra por los ojos no alienta la creatividad. Al ser 
una imagen ya armada, meticulosamente elaborada y pensada para atrapar, 
más bien cierra sus caminos. 
¿ Sabían que las manos son los miembros del cuerpo que más terminaciones tienen 
en el cerebro ?

Más tarde llegó la computadora, los jueguitos de pc, y finalmente 
internet y los celulares. 

Es más grave el cuadro en las grandes ciudades, donde los pibes no pueden 
salir a jugar a la calle por la exposición a la delincuencia y las drogas que eso 
significa. Para los padres de hoy (hoy me toca estar de ese lado) la playstation 
pasó de ser una amenaza a la imaginación, a convertirse en un salvavidas para 
que los hijos puedan jugar lejos de los  peligros de la calle, y uno no estar cortando 
clavos con los nervios. 

Actualmente el entretenimiento pasa por los ojos, no por las manos. 
Los teclados tienden a paliar esa falencia, pero apenas. 
El mundo del joven está centrado en el mundo visual y en el acceso virtual 
inmediato. Todo lo contrario a la idea de usar las manos para generar cambios 
en su entorno físico real. 

¿ Cómo no entender que un pibe entre al foro a pedir todo hecho ? 
¿ Cuándo han tenido la necesidad de proporcionarse por sí mismos el acceso real a algo ? 

Comparto la preocupación. 
Creo que la solución no está en catalogar de enfermos a los que no hacen lo que 
nosotros esperamos, sino de encontrar desde dónde podemos hacer cosas para 
arreglar la parte del mundo que queda a nuestro alcance. 
Empezar por nuestros hijos creo que es un buen comienzo. 

Y a los moderadores del foro: paciencia. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2010)

grande ale:
tuviste el animo para contar una hisotira real que muestra buena parte de el problema.
supongo que rash en alguna parte puso algo en contra del facebook por algo asi.

pero es como dices ale, lo comparto totalmente.

ademas, estan los ejemplos, en nuestra epoca uno queria ser ingeniero o capo en algo, en la poca TV que habia eran capos, era el futuro y la ciencia estaba ahi en el horizonte.
ahora la ciencia nos envuelve Y BARATA , como decia ezevalla: un comoditie.
queres un MP4.......lo tien ecualquiera, te acordas ale en nuesta epoca ???
a mi en la secundaria me regalo mi viejo una calculadora cientifica que hoy sale 15 $ (5 U$) y ya estaba en lso ultimos años 

la ciencia no vale nada y uno que sabe tampoco , las chicas (13 años y confirmado) sueñan con ser "botineras " por que ese ejemplo ven en TV y los chicos..... no se.
y no se arregla con padres mas atentos, los padres estan trabajando y no podes frenar esta oleada masiva de mierda - educacion .

a mi ya me amarga pensar en eso .



EDITO (o la sigo ) 
a lso pibes que lean esto, les dare 2 consejos, ya se que si se ponen de novios con la princesa de moldavia o con barbie superflex viviran de lujo el resto de sus vidas, (o con ricki martin ......... )  pero como eso no pasara van los consejos, quizas mas de 2 .

1--- en este mundo que hoy estamos tratando de mostrar el tuerto es rey entre los ciegos, asi que es muy bueno y les dara una gran ventaja en la vida (se los aseguro) si logran vencer el sopor que nuestra sociedad nos inyecta casi como un anestesico y VIVEN y estudian.

2--- si NO creen que lo que estan estudiando es electronica o fisica o matematicas, eso seria limitarse y quedar como tontos tragas de laboratorio, estan aprendiendo A PENSAR A ANALIZAR y eso podran usarlo PARA TODO.
claro que no es la misma forma de analizar las cosas la de un electronico que la de un medico u otro.

3--- (ya decia yo) ..hoy todos los profesionales son giles, asi se ven , pero quien no lo es .es menos aun que un gil.
los equipos salen baratos, los medicos terminan en obras sociales.
la $$ la tiene LA GENTE .
y los problemas los trae LA GENTE.
aprender a comprender y manejar a LA GENTE es el concimiento mas util.
uds. busquen la carrera que les guste y la que mas les sirva, no se cual es .
se cual es la carrera que es menos util y la que menos sirve:
mirar TV y estar todo el dia en la compu.  

y como decia el director de boston public (serie de TV) a su hija :
no te puedo decir todas las respuestas que necesitaras en tu vida, pero si tengo que orientarte en general el camino dificil suele ser el correcto .


saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2010)

Acá me veo obligado a hacer algo:

         

Siiii...tengo que aplaudir a Electronec, a Fernando y a Alejandro!

Claro que yo, como padre, también trato de inculcarles a mis hijos la importancia de USAR LA CABEZA...tanto para estudiar como para aprender y creo que eso es lo que todos hacemos (o debemos hacer) de una manera u otra. Lo único malo es que solo vamos mitigar - si tenemos exito - una pequeña parte del problema, pero al menos nos vamos a sentir bien con que nuestros hijos lleguen hasta donde su imaginación se los permita, y no hasta donde una sociedad de mi***da, plagada de propuestas marketineras que solo buscan la ganancia de un grupo a costa de inmersión de la gilada en las profundidades de la ignorancia, quiera que ellos lleguen.

Estoy convencido que los que opinamos como el artículo vamos a poner nuestro esfuerzo en que al menos nuestra descendencia asuma sus responsabilidades mas allá que lo que el consumo que entra por sus ojos (excelente teoría la de Alejandro) quiere transmitirles.

Y bueno...los que estén cómodos sumergidos en la "ignorancia" y pidiendo que no hagan olas....creo que debemos dejarlos allí...el tiempo les va a mostrar lo errados que estaban, y solo deseo que cuando llegue ese momento, hayan logrado algún grado de desarrollo de su conciencia como para transmitirle a sus hijos para que no sean víctimas de los mismos errores que ellos cometieron.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2010)

El artículo critica a los que prometen enseñar algo rápido, y yo no veo nada de malo en intentar aprender mucho en poco tiempo (lo que obviamente lleva mas trabajo que hacerlo en mucho). Lo que vos mencionas es algo muy diferente: querer que otro haga el trabajo por vos (podríamos llamarle sembrar) pero vos querés llevarte el crédito (lo que podríamos llamarle cosechar). Me paren dos conceptos un poco contradictorios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> El artículo critica a los que prometen enseñar algo rápido, y yo no veo nada de malo en intentar aprender mucho en poco tiempo (lo que obviamente lleva mas trabajo que hacerlo en mucho).



  
Electrodan: estás fumando algo raro?

No ves que no critica a los que "enseñan rápido" por que son una necesidad del mercado, y es más, cerca del final hasta los justifica....así que no entiendo de que estás hablando... Fijate lo que dice el autor:



			
				Dolina dijo:
			
		

> *Lo que en realidad quieren  estos sujetos es disfrutar de los beneficios de cada una de esas  actividades, sin pagar nada a cambio.*
> ...*No me  gusta. No me gusta que se fomente el deseo de obtener mucho entregando  poco**. Y menos me gusta que  se deje caer la idea de que el conocimiento es algo tedioso y poco  deseable. *





electrodan dijo:


> Lo que vos mencionas es algo muy diferente:  querer que otro haga el trabajo por vos (podríamos llamarle sembrar)  pero vos querés llevarte el crédito (lo que podríamos llamarle  cosechar). Me paren dos conceptos un poco contradictorios.[/U][/B]


*

  
Y me podés decir en que parte he dicho eso?*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2010)

ay que marchar por el sendero del aprendizaje de acuerdo a nuestras capacidades ,algunos lo hacen mas rápido ,a otros les cuesta mas ,el error esta en forzar la marcha hacia el conocimiento .
tratando de abarcar mucho,sin llegar a ,,,,
pd
me olvide lo que estaba pensando


----------



## asherar (Abr 26, 2010)

Lo que Dolina critica es el "facilismo" como vicio, la exageración, la IDOLATRIA de que todo sea fácil, no por practicidad en el resultado sino por haraganería del usuario. 

Rechaza la relativización del esfuerzo en aquéllas cosas que lo requieren sí o sí, porque en realidad termina siendo una ilusión.  

Para nuestro deleite, Dolina aprovecha y con eso hace una "bandera", a la que avienta con los aires intelectuales que lo caracterizan. 

...

Dicho esto, sigo viedo la novela de la tarde ...


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2010)

Bueno, el segundo párrafo de mi mensaje anterior está mal redactado, así que olvídenlo.
A lo que me refiero es que a mi me pareció que este artículo criticaba la velocidad, no la vagancia o el no esforzarse. Pero si ustedes dicen que no, será así.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Lo que Dolina critica es el "facilismo" como vicio, la exageración, la IDOLATRIA de que todo sea fácil, no por practicidad en el resultado sino por haraganería del usuario.
> 
> Rechaza la relativización del esfuerzo en aquéllas cosas que lo requieren sí o sí, porque en realidad termina siendo una ilusión.
> 
> ...


 
...............
claridad de palabras.........contundencia en la explicacion......arte en la escritura....
seguro que sos vos alejandro ?? no te robaron tu clave de acceso .............

si sos vos y mantenes esas cualidades por que no te das una vuelta por el tema de HLC que inicio fogonazo y hay un tip que incha las pelotas (pelota = juguete redondo para practicar deportes) que dice desde que inicio el tema que no comprende.


----------



## HADES (Abr 26, 2010)

Bueno pero honestamente Ezavalla por que no nos dices que fue lo que en sintesis entendiste del mensaje de Dolina para que lo hayas posteado aqui y transmitirnoslo porque honestamente viendo todos los comentarios anteriores creo que casi nadie esta de acuerdo en algun punto en comun y por lo que veo hasta se esta poniendo colorada la discusion aqui


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 26, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ...............
> claridad de palabras.........contundencia en la explicacion......arte en la escritura....
> seguro que sos vos alejandro ?? no te robaron tu clave de acceso .............
> 
> si sos vos y mantenes esas cualidades por que no te das una vuelta por el tema de HLC que inicio fogonazo y hay un tip que incha las pelotas (pelota = juguete redondo para practicar deportes) que dice desde que inicio el tema que no comprende.



Jua jua, Hay que hacerlo caer en la cuenta, a ver si me sale el lado filosófico y los ayudo...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> Bueno pero honestamente Ezavalla por que no nos dices que fue lo que en sintesis entendiste del mensaje de Dolina para que lo hayas posteado aqui y transmitirnoslo porque honestamente viendo todos los comentarios anteriores creo que casi nadie esta de acuerdo en algun punto en comun y por lo que veo hasta se esta poniendo colorada la discusion aqui


 
yo veo que la mayoria si lo entendio, yo lo entendi , alejandro tambien .
no se si ezevalla


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 26, 2010)

Ezavalla Dijo: Conocer los orígenes...

Orígenes posibles: La vagancia, la violencia en las calles, el Internet, la flojera, las malas compañías, los vicios, la sociedad, los medios de comunicación, las facilidades y las comodidades... ¿Alguno otro?

La falta de una cultura *Firme* en la educación, el *Real* apoyo a esta... Realmente cuando pienso en estas cosas, pienso que no se puede hacer nada por ellas... Solo queda en uno ser un idiota o ser una mejor persona.

Saludos!!!


----------



## HADES (Abr 27, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> yo veo que la mayoria si lo entendio, yo lo entendi , alejandro tambien .
> no se si ezevalla


Esa fernando es la pregunta del millon,que dira ezavalla al respecto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> Esa fernando es la pregunta del millon,que dira ezavalla al respecto?



    
Que si lo entendí?
Naaaaa....no inviertas la carga de la prueba! El que no la caza sos vos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2010)

Muy bueno Ezavalla ! me gustó !

Creo que algo tiene que ver con el facilismo diario y hasta familiar . . . los chicos que se ponen exigentes y los padres que no se saben plantar y se matan por "recompensar" los reclamos de sus hijos demandantes al extremo.

Es el modelo de sociedad que convenientemente se promueve.

Saludos !


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 27, 2010)

Buenas, mis felicitaciones por el tema, una de las cosas que me gustaría resaltar es la de la experiencia en contra la ignorancia, por algo dice el dicho que coloque hace poco...Dios perdona la ignorancia no, y tiene que ver mucho con lo que hemos recorrido y aprendido, aunque no justifico el echo para aquellas personas que duren 100 años aprendiendo algo ya que me ha pasado...Por ejemplo un compañero que vio digitales 2 unas 5 veces...Ya allí no lo vería placentero si no un sin vergüenza...Lo de aprender pienso que va mas en la cultura y el entorno donde nos desarrollemos ya que como ya sabemos siempre hay un vivo que siempre cree saber mas que un ing. o un técnico como decimos aquí " están meando fuera del perol". A diferencia de 3, 4, o 5 años en la universidad, solo porque leyó en la Internet o por un curso de esos rápidos. Sin saber en si la esencia que se descubre en la carrera, como por ejemplos los cientos de cálculos para cada cosa, el análisis, etc...
Debemos enfocarnos mas en que es lo que queremos para nuestro futuro ser un técnico frustrado, una persona que lo sabe todo pero no sabe nada o en un ing. Lic., etc... Profesional con su propia experiencia tanto en la univ. como en la calle. Por que hay que ver también el otro lado también hay muchos sabiondos que recién graduados se la creen de genios por el titulo y no saben nada por que solo tienen la base pero como tienen titulo ponen a los demás que le resuelvan eso no me parece por que para algo estudiaron...Como por ejemplo otro compañero TSU en electrónica no le gustaba soldar y otro colega le dijo "COMO QUE SE PERDIERON ESOS REALES". y con razón porque no vamos a estudias diseño si no, nos gusta dibujar. Ahora teniendo en cuenta las dos caras de la moneda podemos enfocarnos en que realmente es importante aprender rápido, poco y mal o lento, bien pero sin humildad?

Por que si a ver vamos prefiero ser de un curso corto pero humilde que un tipo que se la pasa restregándole el titulo a todo el mundo toda la vida por que duro 100 años estudiando una carrera...Para terminar así no perdería mi tiempo...


----------



## foso (Abr 27, 2010)

Que placer me da la gente inteligente.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 27, 2010)

algo de offtopic.. que ya habia puesto por alli.. pero en este tema queda muy bien... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMTQ8sICjKM


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> Por que si a ver vamos prefiero ser de un curso corto pero humilde que un tipo que se la pasa restregándole el titulo a todo el mundo toda la vida por que duro 100 años estudiando una carrera...Para terminar así no perdería mi tiempo...



por lo  general los que  se pasan refregandose  el o los títulos están tan agrandados que piensan que solo ellos tienen la razón y ni siquiera escuchan a un humilde aficionado que quizás tenga mas experiencia y ni escuchan los argumentos ,que si quiera con pruebas se convencen,
hace tiempo un ingeniero  diseño un paqueton  muy bien echo,pero con componentes muy baratos ,su circuito tenia no menos que 12 ic ,era una cerradura electrónica con una combinación de  4 dijitos ,bueno yo ise mi cerradura con solo un ic(un pic) y tres resistencias unos 4 capacitores
mucho mas económico en el armado ,además de una combinación de asta 8 dijitos ,el tiempo y la tecnología cambio mucho y el del titulo se quedo ay no avanzo mas ,con su titulo ya se pensó o se piensa ,vaya a saber que,pero tiene su titulo ,no  me gustan las personas que dejan de estudiar ,no importa cuanto lleve ,el caso es que uno jamas debe dejar de estudiar .
cuando me toca tratar con ese tipo de personas ya no discuto mas ,nunca van a comprender que nunca se deja aprender


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2010)

dejando de lado el detalle de que un simple y contundente aporte que fue realizado aqui, un texto ameno, simpatico y explicativo termina siendo (para variar) pasto de la variedad zoologica existente.

y es que , algo que he notado hace rato es que no solo es lo importante la semilla que uno tira, sino que tambien es importante el terreno , para que no sea desperdiciada.

espero no irme lejos con la alegoria y que no se entienda........aunque .......a veces mejor que no la entiendan .

veo reiteradas veces que ponen la frase "*humilde *hoobysta" , o "*humilde *tecnico "
o "*humilde quejumbroso* ", se ve, o yo noto que la idea es querer ganarse la lastima o el populismo .
pero hay mentira y doble intencion en eso.
por que por un lado tiran "*humilde*" pero por el otro se comparan con un ingeniero y quieren desacreditarlo , no , la realidad es que quieren inflarse, alimentar su ego y decir :
yo se mas que el ingeniero, claro que .........a veces (cuando preparan el asado ) .
que tiene eso de humilde ?? 
no hay humildes ingenieros ?? o todos son presumidos ??
que es mas ridiculo ?? : 
uno que recorrio largo y dificil camino y llego y es presumido.
o uno que no recorrio nada, quizas ni lo intento , o si lo intento pero no pudo.....pero igual es presumido, con cualquier excusa y argumento .

pregunto yo: cuantos ingenieros entran al foro a refregar algo a lso que no lo son ??
cuantos salames entran al foro a decir que son mas que un ingeniero ?? 


lo que quiero marcar es esa escondida falta de verdad e hipocresia, ya lo digo, "escondidita esta" .

yo...............como decirlo..........he pecado  si, hice algunos " cursitos " y en general : 
una cagada fueron (que esperar) , hasta que aprendia algunas cosas, y les dire que uno mismo tiene la culpa, pero no da para esto, no quiero irme por las ramas.

esto huele a que se desvia y deberia ur para quien quiera al tema en que se discutia la diferencia entre ingenieros tecnicos (algun moderador gentil podria señalar el camino =?????? ).

para mi, mientras tanto, el primer escrito, el que poso ezevalla esta muy bueno, lo escribio (bu..no me acuerdo el nombre) y no da para mucho.
claro que ..........el discutir es ....una necesidad humana .


lo lamento si se ofenden o no , quizas les choque, pero yo no inicie nada de esto, me revienta la hipocresia disimulada con una careta tonta, esa gente jode, joroba y joroba.
y joroba.
y joroba.

siempre se cae en lo mismo.

pero le pregunto yo a ANDRES, a ningun otro:
que es mas valioso para el foro (y para la gente que sabe usarlo) :
un ingeniero que ayuda .
o constantes moscardones molestos y "humildes" que un dia cansaran a los pocos ingenieros (y no ingenieros pero que realmente saben ) y que aportan.

a mi por lo menos me molesta, por que encima , nadie de los que han estudiando y saben se la pasa refregando nada, los textos que ponen es mas bien para INCENTIVAR el camino de el estudio , pero no ,hay gente que ese camino lo ve muy escabroso y taicionero y prefiere quedarse en cama, eso si, han dedicado una vida para inventar excusas.


SIEMPRE van a encontrar de todo en este mundo :
hasta una MALA MADRE o un cura abusador o un ingeniero que se quedo en el tiempo, gente mala leche ???????? huuuuuuffffff de esa , hay millones: 
maestros , alumnos, padres , hijos, ingenieros y burros, jefes y empleados..
todos PERO TODOS lo sabemos y son un fastidio, eso tambien lo sabemos .
pero andar buscando a un ingeniero que se quedo en el tiempo y uno lo supero EN DETERMINADO TEMA eso como dije es ..........una hipocresia.
si vos sos tecnico es gracias a los ingenieros y maestros que te enseñaron, y no solo a ellos, tambien gracias a los ingenieros *que desarrollaron las tecnicas y componentes que tu utilizas .*
*NOTA:  *Llamese ingeniero a cada tipo que se rompio el alma y dedico mas años que el comun de la gente en estudiar y llegar a "lo ultimo "en su rama .

queres decir que sabes mas de algo que un ingeniero que conociste que era  xxxxxxx .
pues bien, eso sera un caso puntual, pero agarra 30 ingenieros al azar y 30 tecnicos al azar y 30 hoobystas y veras que es lo comun y que es lo anecdotico.



un poquito me pego este tema , como ha desvirtuado de algo simple y otro poquito algunas cosas que hoy he escuchado .


----------



## HADES (Abr 28, 2010)

Bueno TOTALMENTE de acuerdo con fernandob y Ezavalla saludos .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2010)

no todos algunos dije no todos,se malinterpreto  , creo yo lo que quise decir,pero bueno


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2010)

gustavo, no lo tomes entonces como algo que apuntaba para vos.
yo en general no suelo apuntar a nadie en particular, por que , al fin y al cabo NO NOS CONOCEMOS, unas lineas no muestran muestra forma de ser en su totalidad , solo , bah. ni una parte.
es lo que leo , que a vece me recuerda a gente que si , es asi obsesivamente (o tontamente) .
lo que discuto o ataco es a el sentido y el contenido de el texto, que como vos decis puede o no ser justo lo que pensabas .

te mando un abrazo .


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 28, 2010)

De igual forma aplaudo mucho a la teoría de fernandob, mi idea no es confrontar técnicos ni ingenieros, por eso trate de ir a casos bien específicos, yo me inclino mucho mas a la forma en que somos llevados por la carrera, en que sentido, si soy un simple técnico me tratan bien por que les resuelvo, pero me pagan mal. Si soy un ingeniero me tratan mejor y a parte me pagan mas y sigo resolviendo con los técnicos. Aquí o allá vale mas o vale menos un técnico que un ingeniero. No lo creo. El echo de...Te da derecho a...Mentira...Quien es mas o menos profesional ?...Quien merece el respecto de?...yo por ser ingeniero y tu por ser técnico....ahora yo me pregunto si tu, yo el que sea ingeniero se supone que sabes o estas mucho mas preparado que yo en una carrera. Por que tiemblas ante un problema y siempre que se resuelve eres el eroe? Sabiendo bien que no fuistes tu quien lo resolvio...A ese punto en especifico me apoyo... Indiferentemente de la carrera, el que paga los platos rotos es el tecnico y el que resuelve es el ingeniero...Si todos fueramos ingenieros seria genial...En fin me parece que debemos crear una formacion academica mas "humilde" y sensata por que resulta que todos no podemos ser ingenieros o tecnicos...enfoquemonos en el futuro...El primer ingeniero graduado en 2 dias...el gran mojo..nia...do...del siglo...Cada dia que pasa le echa mas leña al fuego...y cada vez debido a esos cursos, los profesores y maestros pierden el interés de educar como se debe...de tal manera que mi hijo o hija el dia de mañana no va ir a la escuela...si no que tiene una computadora con Internet y un curso de 2 días para aprender hacer adolescente...etc...Eso si es preocupante y ya lo estamos viviendo...Que porcentajes de niño o niña que sale del colegio no entra directamente a la computadora...el gran libro de las verdades mentirosas? Un dia ya no existiran las escuelas, ni las universidades, todo va enfocado a la internet. Ya hoy en dia no pierdo mi tiempo comprando materiales, primero simulo y si acaso funciono tal vez compro los materiales...Por si acaso no estoy molesto ni exaltado...pero si preocupado por la forma tan sencilla en que viene alguien a decir, eso facilisimo y ni siquiera a cursado el primer trimestre...Y por aquellos que por haber cursado todo se creen mas que los demás yo los felicito pero no apoyo la forman en que muchas veces discriminan por creer que son menos que ellos...Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2010)

Reyvilla:
En este tema se discutió todo lo que vos comentas sobre ingenieros y técnicos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/diferencias-entre-ingenieros-tecnicos-112/
Y finalmente fué cerrado por que hay mucha gente intolerante que solo sostiene su punto de vista sin importar las justificaciones que les des (y te aseguro que les dí varias). El tema de los sueldos, técnicos, ingenieros y los héroes que vos planteas vuelve a caer en lo que sabiamente dijo fernandob: uno, dos o diez casos no son muestras significativas para generalizar la opinión.
Te pido que les el tema del link que te he pasado antes de seguir discutiendo el asunto acá...que queda totalmente off-topic.

Un abrazo!


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 29, 2010)

ok...saludos...igualmente un abrazo.


----------

